# Kettling Protest at Brixton Police Station, 14th Dec



## princess_k (Dec 14, 2010)

This Telegraph article mentions plans for a kettling protest at Brixton police station but it's unclear if it's happening today - does anyone know anything? I want to go and finally show some support if possible.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...ts-students-plan-to-kettle-Scotland-Yard.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I mentioned it last night on the Brixton Chit chat thread


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

From Lambeth RighttoWork 





> This Tuesday we are asking our supporters to turn out in solidarity with the student protesters who were kettled and beaten by the police. Many events will be happening this week of a similar style but this will be aimed at bringing people together locally to coordinate future demonstrations and actions. The main meeting will break down into two parts (students and supporters) to coordinate our next steps
> 
> 5.30PM: Kettle Brixton Police Station
> The question of police violence has emerged as a central question in the student movement. Working with local youth groups and schools we are looking to pull of a press stunt with local Trade Union support to highlight the recent police violence including the police breaking the foot of one of our recent school student recruits.


----------



## princess_k (Dec 14, 2010)

Brilliant - thank you!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

This is what I got (not sure if I'm supposed to post it or whether the info is available to the public buy hey ho)



> According to a creditable report students from Lambeth, Lewisham
> and Southwark boroughs plan to attempt to “kettle” Brixton police
> station on Tuesday 14th December at 1730 hrs in what is billed as a
> “peaceful protest” organised by the Socialist Worker, the National
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck a protest, why dont they just started kettling the entrances to police stations.


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, it is happening tonight.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't be late.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 14, 2010)

What is it particularly about Brixton that is the target of this demo, rather than, ooh a police station directly involved in the protests?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 14, 2010)

Onket said:


> Don't be late.


 
I'm very close by already so shouldn't be


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> What is it particularly about Brixton that is the target of this demo, rather than, ooh a police station directly involved in the protests?


 
Experience


----------



## TopCat (Dec 14, 2010)

Have fun.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

There is, how shall I put it, a rather intimate crowd here so far.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 14, 2010)

editor said:


> There is, how shall I put it, a rather intimate crowd here so far.


 
On the banner, is that one of those 'balsa wood' truncheons DB was on about?

Cheers and take care - Louis MacNeice


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

Where's the urban massive? I'm freezing my nuts off here and I've only got a box of Christmas crackers for warmth.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2010)

Someone should tell that lady it's kettling, not teapotting.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 14, 2010)

Waves from the bus at the 30 or so protesters


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 14, 2010)

Back to your shitty little flat aj.


----------



## smokedout (Dec 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Waves from the bus at the 30 or so protesters


 
don't you feel a bit of a failure being on a bus at your age


----------



## ajdown (Dec 14, 2010)

No need for hostility Mr Lynch, merely a passing comment - literally - as I was on a bus passing. Have a happy protest.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 14, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Waves from the bus at the 30 or so protesters


 
So that was you waving, I should have guessed from the anorak.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Hope your freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope your freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like



Ban this troll, mods.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope your freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like


 
thick twat.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope your freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like



Is that you Sir Paul?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope you're freezing. I can't wait untill the old bill get the water cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like.



There that's better; anything else you'd like to get off your chest?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## xes (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope your freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like


 i hope you die in the most painful way possible, then get brought bak to life, only to go through it again, and again. You simple little fucking excuse of cocksnot.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

thats your problem censor anyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

1 car and three police vans just went zooming down Brixton Hill.

Are you lot misbehaving?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 14, 2010)

Four police vehicles, lights and sirens blazing, just shot past the Telegraph heading down the hill so I don't know if it's all kicked off down there?

Edit: synchronicity...


----------



## xes (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> thats your problem censor anyone who disagrees with you.


 
nobody has censored you, you fucking ignorant cunt. we just took an immediate dislike to you, for some strange reason. have you got face cancer yet?

cunt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope *your* freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like


 
Yes, but at least they're literate soap dodgers


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> thats your problem censor anyone who disagrees with you.



Your first post here contains an ad hominem, your username is provocative, and you're wishing harm on those that don't agree with you.

Now I'm done giving you the time of day, unless you're going to actually argue your point rather than be a colossal bellend.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> That's your problem, you censor anyone who disagrees with you.



This is my last freebie; if it doesn't improve I'll think you aren't really trying.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

xes said:


> i hope you die in the most painful way possible, then get brought bak to life, only to go through it again, and again. You simple little fucking excuse of cocksnot.


 
real intelligent. I hope you get a police baton in the head and have brain surgery. (Unsuccessfully)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope they're not going to confiscate Editor's Christmas crackers


----------



## xes (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> real intelligent. I hope you get a police baton in the head and have brain surgery. (Unsuccessfully)


  You must be one of them retarded EDL fuckwits


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Real intelligent; I hope you get a police baton in the head and have brain surgery...unsuccessfully.


 
I'll say good bye now as you'll probably not be here when I get back. 

Louis MacNeice


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

ah no they are worse than you guys. I just hate people using violence as a way of trying to put their point across


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope your freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like


You think a tsunami comes out of a hose pipe? What a confused little boy you are!


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> ah no they are worse than you guys. I just hate people using violence as a way of trying to put their point across


There was no violence at the protest, you clueless gibbering half wit. In fact, the protest was * against* the use of violence.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> ah no they are worse than you guys. I just hate people using violence as a way of trying to put their point across





I8lefties said:


> real intelligent. I hope you get a police baton in the head and have brain surgery. (Unsuccessfully)


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 14, 2010)

Must have got indigestion after eating those lefties.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> I just hate people using violence as a way of trying to put their point across





I8lefties said:


> Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like





I8lefties said:


> I hope you get a police baton in the head and have brain surgery. (Unsuccessfully)



Has somebody nicked your login or your marbles?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hope your freezing. Can't wait till the old bill get the water Cannon and you soap dodgers get to find out what a tsunami feels like


 
Fuck off pig breath.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

I never a one point said i disagree with the police using force to disperse violent protests.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck off pig breath.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck off pig breath.


 what are you 4 years old or something? hahaha


----------



## dylans (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> *real intelligent.* I hope you get a police baton in the head and have brain surgery. (Unsuccessfully)


 
I think you will find that intelligent, being an adjective requires an adverb to moderate it. I suggest the intensifying adverb "really" or perhaps "very". That way you won't look like a thick as pig shit knuckle dragging twat. Hope this helps.

PS. I hope you die painfully and alone after a long and lingering illness.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

Pig breath.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

the funniest thing is not one of you has tried to argue or reason with me just insult me. just goes to show how right I am.

Be back soon just going to turn the central heating up


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck off.


----------



## dylans (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> the funniest thing is not one of you has tried to argue or reason with me just insult me. just goes to show how right I am.
> 
> Be back soon just going to turn the central heating up


 
fuck off.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I hope they're not going to confiscate Editor's Christmas crackers


 
Something about causing harassment or alarm with explosives.
They needed a box for their xmas dinner next week.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> I never a one point said i disagree with the police using force to disperse violent protests.


 
Yes you did; you may not have meant to, but your lack of facility with written english let you down.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to know why he ate lefties.  What have they done to him that he feels the need to eat them?


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I want to know why he ate lefties.  What have they dont to him that he feels the need to eat them?


 
Bet he throws away the left-overs too


----------



## xes (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> the funniest thing is not one of you has tried to argue or reason with me just insult me. just goes to show how right I am.
> 
> Be back soon just going to turn the central heating up


 Argue with you, reason with you? You haven't come here with anything coherant enough to do that with. You're here to troll, and that's it. I hope one day you casually walk past a copper near a protest, and he kicks the living shit out of you for no reason. Because that is what they do. You obviously love the fact that the very people who care enough to try and make a difference, are the ones who are brutalised by police, and then slandered in the media. What a lovely world you want to live in. Now fuck off, cunt face.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Still nobody tries to correct me.......


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyway - small report here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-kettle-the-met-protest-outside-brixton-police-station/


----------



## xes (Dec 14, 2010)

correct you over what? Go on, it'll only take a second.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you need some help finding the thermostat?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Still nobody tries to correct me.......


 

It's *YOU'RE*, not *YOUR*

Happy now?


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Someone should tell that lady it's kettling, not teapotting.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> the funniest thing is not one of you has tried to argue or reason with me



Would there be any point?

I think not.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Hang on slate the media all you like the constant live footage on sky news cannot be argued with. Now fair enough not all the protesters are violent but you cannot deny that the violence was there for all to see. it may even have been anarchist gangs infiltrating the peaceful protesters but police and the royal family was attacked and anyone stupid enough to remain in the area with that going on deserves all they get.. 

Also what is the point in that protest at Brixton nobody is taking any notice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hang on slate the media all you like the constant live footage on sky news cannot be argued with. Now fair enough not all the protesters are violent but you cannot deny that the violence was there for all to see. it may even have been anarchist gangs infiltrating the peaceful protesters but police and the royal family was attacked and anyone stupid enough to remain in the area with that going on deserves all they get..
> 
> Also what is the point in that protest at Brixton nobody is taking any notice.


 

Could you add some punctuation to your post please, I'm out of breath reading it.


----------



## past caring (Dec 14, 2010)

stephj said:


> Bet he throws away the left-overs too


 
What about the bacon burgers?


----------



## spliff (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Still nobody tries to correct me.......


 
What have you actually said?


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hang on slate the media all you like the constant live footage on sky news cannot be argued with.



 /


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hang on slate the media all you like the constant live footage on sky news cannot be argued with. Now fair enough not all the protesters are violent but you cannot deny that the violence was there for all to see. it may even have been anarchist gangs infiltrating the peaceful protesters but police and the royal family was attacked and anyone stupid enough to remain in the area with that going on deserves all they get..
> 
> Also what is the point in that protest at Brixton nobody is taking any notice.



Oh do fuck off pig breath.


----------



## dylans (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Still nobody tries to correct me.......


 
I corrected you... And you didn't even thank me. 

Here is an idea for future trolls.  SUBJECT- VERB - OBJECT.


----------



## xes (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hang on slate the media all you like the constant live footage on sky news cannot be argued with. Now fair enough not all the protesters are violent but you cannot deny that the violence was there for all to see. it may even have been anarchist gangs infiltrating the peaceful protesters but police and the royal family was attacked and anyone stupid enough to remain in the area with that going on deserves all they get..


 Anybody "stupid enough to remain" got kettled. And were not allowed to leave. And the media footage can't be denied. There was violence. But the way they present it, can be argued with, and is argued with. They load everything they present from the goverment position. Backing "our brave boys" all the way. Missrepresenting everything in their path. And violence is sometimes needed. Sometimes things are worth fighting for. Massive kudos to the students for doing so, it takes guts to do shit like that. is there nothing you care enough about to make you want to fight for it?


----------



## stupid kid (Dec 14, 2010)

stephj said:


> Must have got indigestion after eating those lefties.


 
Ha


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

dylans said:


> I corrected you... And you didn't even thank me.
> 
> Here is an idea for future trolls.  SUBJECT- VERB - OBJECT.


 

So did I, but I think he's too busy trying to retrieve his head from his arse to notice


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

Or down the local pig pen sucking cock.


----------



## spliff (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Or down the local pig pen sucking cock.


 
Well done for trying to be more adult than *I8lefties*

Anyone know how the kettlings going?

(Or do I have to go to farcebook for that?)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

spliff said:


> Well done for trying to be more adult than *I8lefties*



Thank you


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

spliff said:


> Well done for trying to be more adult than *I8lefties*
> 
> Anyone know how the kettlings going?
> 
> (Or do I have to go to farcebook for that?)


 
yeah shit they have all gone home nothing achieved


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Thank you


 
you are an absolute wanker. Pig breath you sound like a fucking child.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> yeah shit they have all gone home nothing achieved


 
Is that your cue to leave as well then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2010)

I 'ate you lefties!


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that your cue to leave as well then?


 
maybe. getting seriously bored here now. just keep getting called pig breath by some prick called mr. bishie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

You've only been here just over an hour.  Do you have an incredibly short attention span?


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> maybe. getting seriously bored here now.



Excellent, off you go.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> yeah shit they have all gone home nothing achieved



Tell us about your worldview. I'd love to know your ideas and opinions on the cuts, the Coalition Government, goal-line technology and whether or not people are essentially happy to be ignorant.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You've only been here just over an hour.  Do you have an incredibly short attention span?


 
Goldfish syndrome.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)

"maybe. getting seriously bored here now. just keep getting called pig breath by some prick called mr. bishie "

Bored? Fuck off then.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You've only been here just over an hour.  Do you have an incredibly short attention span?


 
no but i have work to do and a family to feed but you lot wouldn't know much that


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Tell us about your worldview. I'd love to know your ideas and opinions on the cuts, the Coalition Government, goal-line technology and whether or not people are essentially happy to be ignorant.


 
Surely you mean pig-ignorant?


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 14, 2010)

Getting desperate now isn't it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Goldfish syndrome.


 
I think they only remember the last 7 seconds, but then considering their brains are much smaller, and I8lefties is a human so therefore supposedly has a bigger brain...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> no but i have work to do and a family to feed but you lot wouldn't know much that


 
Well why don't you tell us all about it then


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> the funniest thing is not one of you has tried to argue or reason with me just insult me. just goes to show how right I am.
> 
> Be back soon just going to turn the central heating up


 
Why would anyone reason with a passing refugee from the youtube comment threads?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> no but i have work to do and a family to feed but you lot wouldn't know much that


 
5 kids to feed?


----------



## dylans (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> no but i have work to do and a family to feed but you lot wouldn't know *much that*


 
Oh fuck it's Yoda.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> 5 kids to feed?


 
Are you sure it's 5?


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think they only remember the last 7 seconds, but then considering their brains are much smaller, and I8lefties is a human so therefore supposedly has a bigger brain...



You’re making some big assumptions there, whilst goldfish do have short memories I am not sure your 7-second claim is correct, but I’ll let you have that one anyway.

What I find hard to believe is your claims that (a) I8lefties is human and not a troll, and (b) there’s any proof it has a bigger brain than a goldfish.


----------



## I8lefties (Dec 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Tell us about your worldview. I'd love to know your ideas and opinions on the cuts, the Coalition Government, goal-line technology and whether or not people are essentially happy to be ignorant.


 
Cuts = Unfortunate but nesscessary. Some one-eyed jock gave all our money to the work shy and unskilled immigrants
The Coalition = How can you judge a government after only 7 months in power. We will see in the next couple of years how this has all worked out.
Goal-line Technology = Don't care I support West Ham and we never get near the goal 
And Yes I think some people are happy to be ignorant. I just want what is just and fair, and free university education is not fair at all for the millions of non graduates that would be paying for it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Cuts = Unfortunate but nesscessary. Some one-eyed jock gave all our money to the work shy and unskilled immigrants



That will be all, thank you. Off you fuck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> You’re making some big assumptions there, whilst goldfish do have short memories I am not sure your 7-second claim is correct, but I’ll let you have that one anyway.



Well yes, that's what's rumoured.  My b/f's neuropsychiatrist even used it as an analogy to explain b/f's memory except it's the opposite 



> What I find hard to believe is your claims that (a) I8lefties is human and not a troll, and (b) there’s any proof it has a bigger brain than a goldfish.



I was being generous.  I'm in a very happy and generous mood today


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> And Yes I think some people are happy to be ignorant.



As you are demonstrating so well.


----------



## dylans (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Cuts = Unfortunate but nesscessary. Some one-eyed jock gave all our money to the work shy and unskilled immigrants
> .


 
Well of course that's true. I used to have lodes of money, and one day I went to the bank and it was gone. I phoned the bank and asked where my money was and they said they had given it all to a workshy unskilled immigrant so he could have a plasma TV and a 6 bedroom house.  I don't think it's right.


----------



## past caring (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Cuts = Unfortunate but nesscessary. Some one-eyed jock gave all our money to the work shy and unskilled immigrants
> The Coalition = How can you judge a government after only 7 months in power. We will see in the next couple of years how this has all worked out.
> Goal-line Technology = Don't care *I support West Ham* and we never get near the goal
> And Yes I think some people are happy to be ignorant. I just want what is just and fair, and free university education is not fair at all for the millions of non graduates that would be paying for it.



TopCat? There we fucking have it.

"We love the Queen Mum. We were bombed in the war, you know?"

Not enough you cunts, not enough.


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)

dylans said:


> Well of course that's true. I used to have lodes of money, and one day I went to the bank and it was gone. I phoned the bank and asked where my money was and they said they had given it all to a workshy unskilled immigrant so he could have a plasma TV and a 6 bedroom house.  I don't think it's right.



Yeah, sorry about that, but thanks for the cash.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet he'll try to re-register now and all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2010)

like nazi germany


----------



## claphamboy (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


>


 
The dick side is strong in this one, Mr. Icarus.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Hang on slate the media all you like the constant live footage on sky news cannot be argued with. Now fair enough not all the protesters are violent but you cannot deny that the violence was there for all to see. it may even have been anarchist gangs infiltrating the peaceful protesters but police and the royal family was attacked and anyone stupid enough to remain in the area with that going on deserves all they get..
> 
> Also what is the point in that protest at Brixton nobody is taking any notice.


 
Why is it you ARRSE-bandits have such a hard job writing and punctuating sentences? It's bad enough that you believe media bollocks about "anarchist gangs", but poor punctuation is inexcusable (unless you're an ex-Para, in which case it's to be expected, given where they keep their brains).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> no but i have work to do and a family to feed but you lot wouldn't know much that


 
You little fibber. We both know you don't have a family, and that the last woman that let you fuck her was your sister.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 14, 2010)

I8lefties said:


> Cuts = Unfortunate but nesscessary. Some one-eyed jock gave all our money to the work shy and unskilled immigrants
> The Coalition = How can you judge a government after only 7 months in power. We will see in the next couple of years how this has all worked out.
> Goal-line Technology = Don't care I support West Ham and we never get near the goal
> And Yes I think some people are happy to be ignorant. I just want what is just and fair, and free university education is not fair at all for the millions of non graduates that would be paying for it.


 
The entire West Ham squad think you're a cunt, and Bobby Moore's ghost thinks you should drown yourself in a bucket of shit.


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2010)

What an odd thread.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2010)

Onket said:


> What an odd thread.


Bit of a shame people let it get dragged off topic by the idiot troll, really.


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah: why respond?  And with insults?  Baffling.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2010)

I suppose it's a case of 'job done' for the troll. What could have been an interesting discussion about a local action has been thoroughly trashed by the clueless dimwit. Oh well...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2010)

Tell us how it went, then, someone?


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2010)

editor said:


> I suppose it's a case of 'job done' for the troll. What could have been an interesting discussion about a local action has been thoroughly trashed by the clueless dimwit. Oh well...


 
Equally trashed by the fools who responded.

S[]I- I only went to the demo outside the police station- about 50 or so people, couple of decent banners & speakers. Dunno what happened at the meeting/discussion afterwards.


----------

